# Stand, hi-boy, or low boy ?



## Philly Painter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm set on getting a Graco 395. I'd like to hear the advantages and disadvantages of the stand, low-boy, and high-boy models.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I use to have Graco XR-7 from Home Depot. It was a tall-boy I think. 
I have a truck with cover camper on it, every time i try to load or unload it was a pain in the a$$.

Now that i have Graco 390 low-boy, it is easier to move it in and out of the truck.

However, If you have the van, i don't think you would have the same problem like i do.
Also, if the tall-boy comes with wheels you might like it better especially when you have to park far from the job site.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I prefer the highboy. 
Easy to move around, paint is going in a straight line to the fluid section..ect 
Stand style is lighter but you will have to carry it. Like i said i do not like having the bend in the tubing to get to the fluid section. Easier for repetitive residue to build up creating a clog. 
Either way you go the 395 is a good sprayer, and if you take care of your things it will be your work horse for years to come.


----------



## Philly Painter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a van so I wouldn't have any problems getting it to the job. Is it easier to clean a hi-boy and change colors since there is less stuff between the inlet and the pump ?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Graco 595 Hi-Boy here

I love the hi-boy because it sits up high enough to work with easier, easier to keep clean, straps in the trailer/van better, easier to wrap the hose, cord, .& extension cord on, and I think it with its large wheels and higher frame it makes it easier to load/unload with an old back


----------

